# Windows 7 CD/DVD driver?



## Scarab1307 (May 13, 2009)

Hey folks,
I'm trying to install Windows7 x64 on my MBP using boot camp. The partitioning went smoothly after I reformatted and restored OSx. When I try to install Windows I get an message saying that "A required CD/DVD drive device driver is missing. If you have a driver floppy disk, CD, DVD, or USB flashdrive, please insert it now."
Since I can't figure out how to eject the disk from the drive to put in the Leopard disk, I transferred the drivers folder from the disk to a jump drive using another computer. I plugged the stick back into the mbp, but the 7 installer won't recognize any of them. It just show's empty folders and subfolders. I also tried downloading the driver from a third-party source onto the stick, and again, no joy.

Any ideas?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 13, 2009)

Scarab1307 said:


> Any ideas?


Windows 7 (Beta) may not be compatible with Boot Camp?


----------



## fryke (May 13, 2009)

I'd expect there to be an updated version of BootCamp for Leopard as soon as Windows 7 is released come, well, September/October/November 2009. If all goes as planned. Snow Leopard probably will come with a version of BootCamp that already supports it, depending on when _it_ is released.


----------



## vandilization (May 15, 2009)

You need to run the Windows 7 image to get past that screen or if you burned it to a disc, just insert it and aim the scan towards it. It installed fine, however the bootcamp drivers only support XP and Vista so getting online will probably be a bit of a challenge but from the looks of it, it blows Vista out of the water.


----------



## pianoman2669 (Jul 23, 2009)

To install any version of Windows using boot camp, you must use a 32 bit version.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 23, 2009)

That's not accurate. Some Mac models do support 64-bit Vista installs through Boot Camp.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1846


----------



## cwillden (Jan 20, 2010)

Burn the iso using the slowest speed.  I burned it the first time using disk utility without changing any of the default burn settings and had the same problem everyone is talking about.  After hours of searching, I found a hint to re-burn the iso using the slowest speed.  I changed the speed to 1x and it worked perfectly afterwards.


----------



## pdelcasino (Mar 7, 2010)

I have the identical problem as Scarab, and I tried reburning the Windows disc using the slowest setting. It didn't work. I continue to get the same error message about needing a CD/DVD driver before Windows will install and there's no way for me to eject the Windows 7 disk and insert the Snow Leopard disk. 

Like Scarab, I also tried putting the drivers on a USB drive, but the Windows installation program didn't recognize anything being on there.

Any further suggestions would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 7, 2010)

Eject the Win7 installer disk by restarting, and holding the mouse button while you restart. The disk will eject shortly after the screen lights up.

This Apple support article will help answer your other questions.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3986

You may find that your main problem (as Scarab also had) was that you may have problems using an installer image that you downloaded somewhere. Microsoft does sell downloads for Win7. That might be a good source - http://store.microsoft.com/microsoft/Windows-7-Home-Premium/product/7ADA0BF6
Keep in mind that you need a Windows full install, and not an upgrade version.


----------

